
Stalin's Rope Roads (2013) - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/stalins-rope-roads/100577/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640214)

